# Rix-raxx wire diameter



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm reusing several old parts in a rebuild- turnouts, switch machines, and mounts. Most are over 10 yrs old, but working. My problem- the operating wires between the switch machines (NJI mounted on Rix-raxx from the last build) and the throwbar for the points will be too short and need to be replaced, and I can't find them anywhere. Can anybody tell me the correct diameter? I know it's just piano wire, but need the right note.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Found my answer; according to Rick Rideout from Rix Products, it's .032 piano wire from K&S, in case anyone else is looking.


----------

